

The Psych Approach - Alex3917
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/28/opinion/brooks-the-psych-approach.html

======
gruseom
_Ideas_ on CBC Radio did a good documentary about this.

[http://www.cbc.ca/ideas/episodes/2012/08/07/all-in-the-
famil...](http://www.cbc.ca/ideas/episodes/2012/08/07/all-in-the-family-2/)

~~~
Alex3917
Cool I'll definitely watch that. I have mixed feelings about the ACE survey.
On the one hand it seems like one of the most important studies ever done. On
the other hand, a lot of the data is really questionable if you look closely
enough. E.g. are rates of things like suicide and domestic violence really 5x
what they were 50 years earlier? (I'm writing this from my phone, but if you
look at the actual study and calculate the differences between the cohorts for
yourself then you get something like this.)

I still cite it all the time though as it seems like the best data we have,
although I wouldn't be surprised if large swaths of the data were incorrect.

